# This Button 42 grams



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

Recovered from link
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=25328


Still a bit dirty but all in all a good button


----------



## aga (Mar 22, 2017)

"good" ? 

It's awesome !

:mrgreen:


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

aga said:


> "good" ?
> 
> It's awesome !
> 
> :mrgreen:



Thanks
Some flux on it, plus all the dirty fingers.


----------



## aga (Mar 22, 2017)

Well, if i get a blob of gold 100 times smaller than that, i'll be very happy indeed !

(relieved more like)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice!

What do you use to melt? Did you pour it into a mold, or is that the shape the button came out of the melt dish as?
It almost looks like it needed a little more heat.

Regardless, that is one heck of a haul!
:G :G :G


----------



## anachronism (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey! It's great to see some results. Well done I'm sure you feel good about that, and so you should. 

Jon


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 22, 2017)

Nicely done! Congrats!


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice chunk man. Bet she feels good in the hands :shock: Nice job.


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What do you use to melt? Did you pour it into a mold, or is that the shape the button came out of the melt dish as?
> It almost looks like it needed a little more heat.
> ...


Out of the dish, O2 and propane torch


----------



## joekbit (Mar 22, 2017)

Tndavid said:


> Nice chunk man. Bet she feels good in the hands :shock: Nice job.


Yes it is nice in the hands, short lived though, 15 grams more and off goes another 4+ oz and some platinum for the cash
Not bad for about 80 hours of work


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 22, 2017)

joekbit said:


> Tndavid said:
> 
> 
> > Nice chunk man. Bet she feels good in the hands :shock: Nice job.
> ...


Not bad at all!! 8)


----------

